# Oh dear, got myself another BBC interview



## Ian (Apr 17, 2008)

Hehe, got myself my second interview with the BBC. Received an email from a lady that works for BBC witlshire, and she asked me to give her a call about my breeding/selling bugs.

Just got off the phone, and she's popping down on Tuesday. Will have an article on the BBC website, and a radio slot all about me  

What joy.

I'l link you guys when it's all up.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 17, 2008)

I never knew bug breeding could lead to stardom.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 17, 2008)

Well done indeed.

I've got to say I'm well impressed with what you've set up, and all by the age of 17.

We need a cheering smilie


----------



## Malnra (Apr 17, 2008)

congrats ... i can see it now .. bugman to the stars !

can i get your autograph ! .. hehe


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 17, 2008)

:lol: Thata boy Ian! You the man!


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks people. Yea it's pretty cool.

So now I just need ITV, and Channel 4 to get in contact with me, and I would have dedicated all the prime channels  (Yea let's ignore C5, I mean even Trish was moved to that one.)


----------



## matt020593 (Apr 18, 2008)

Go Ian! Which radio?

Matt


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2008)

Cheers Moot. BBC radio Wiltshire. Probably has about 12 listeners daily...


----------



## Stuart89 (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you supply and run insectstore.com?? at 17 ?


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> Cheers Moot. BBC radio Wiltshire. Probably has about 12 listeners daily...


  Main stream radio then  

When you record it and post to us lot you'll at least treble that figure :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2008)

i didnt know u bred.  i thought u just buy and sale..a right del boy. :lol:


----------



## Ian (Apr 20, 2008)

Yea, started Insectstore a couple of years ago now. I breed, buy and sell  

Huw, sounds like a plan, I think if they got up to 24 listeners, they'd break a yearly record!


----------



## OGIGA (May 12, 2008)

So... where's the report?


----------



## nympho (May 13, 2008)

oh no. another one lured into the dangerous world of showbiz, much too young to handle the pressure. it starts with a innocent interview on the bbc then you want more. much more. maybe an article in a paper or something. stardom. it goes to your head. then the drugs, girls, money. power. the inevitable press attention. you cant handle it anymore like you thought you could and, jaded by experience, turn to the bottle to blank out the life that once seemed so glamourous... :wacko:


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2008)

You can do just about anything to become noticed now... I've been on the newspaper a couple of times, but man! I want to be on television


----------



## atlfrog (May 28, 2008)

Great Job! The more people in the hobby the better!


----------



## OGIGA (May 30, 2008)

Where are you, Ian?!?!?!


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL, he's probably tired of hearing sarcastic side comments


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, I finally saw the video today on ITV. It's difficult to link it here so you'll have to go to Ian's website to get the link and then go search for it. Also, the BBC one is not a video, although it has pictures. You'll have to search for "Ian Batten" there too.


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice one Ogiga. There is an ITV video, and a BBC video from last year - but the newest BBC interview and radio interview are not available online, there are just articles. Same with the Gazette and Herald interview as well


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, you should post them all somewhere so that we can read/watch/listen about you. Hehehehe.


----------

